# The Landscapes Lake of Bays



## Mayble (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this resort?  Looks like a beautiful resort.  I see that it only exchanges with Registry Collection.  Is it difficult to find a resort which trades with RC? Sorry for the newbie questions, I'm not familiar with this program.

I'm an RCI weeks member and would love to trade for a resort of this quality (or close) in Ontario, are there any in RCI that come close?


----------

